# Faller Ferris Wheel Construction Problem



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

I am building an N scale Faller Ferris Wheel. I have it running, but have two problems with the chairs: 1. I am using Faller Expert Liquid cement, but the rod/post from the inside top of the chair to the bottom seat is not holding the bottom seat section, and some keep falling off. 2. Some of the axles/rods that connect the seats to the wheel stick and the seats don't hang and turn properly. I put oil on the axles and turned them until they moved loose/free, but then after a few turns of the wheel the chairs again hang up wrong. It involves 7 of te 24 seats. I moved their position on the wheel. I could leave them off, but really don't want to do that. Come to my house and fix this for me.  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

It sounds like something is binding. If the cement you are using is not working correctly, you look at using a super glue or any other CA glue.


----------

